# Night light



## Nutmeg (Jul 5, 2008)

Okay well i am not sure if this is the correct area to post. Im sorry if it isnt.
But i thought this has alot to do with cockatiel health since they are known to get Night frights so wanted to ask what kind of night light is best to get.
I know that The ones that light up and also freshen the room are out because air fresheners and most things scented are toxic to birds.
Since they have small respritory systems.
Where would you suggest getting a night light ?
Im thinking Ebay?
Any suggestions ^^. 
I wouldnt like a really bright one as the cockatiel cage would be in my room.
any ideas:blush:


----------



## atvchick95 (Sep 17, 2007)

I dont use a night light, but thats only because the street lights shine in enough through the birds room window that we don't need one. 

But any night light like you'd use for a child would be fine, you can pick them up at a dollar store, Family Dollar, Wal Mart, K Mart (but yes no scents what so ever  )


----------



## Nutmeg (Jul 5, 2008)

Thank you Atv.
i live in a town pretty far outside of the city so it gets really dark in my bedroom.
I close my curtains also but there is a couple giant lights that shine in my bedroom thats why i close my curtains and also so i dont wake up when the sun gets up and my room is nice and dark except for the couple of lights i have from my computer and alarm clock and VCR for the tv and the hamster's glow in the dark wheel LOL.
but its still very dark so i would prefer a good night light


----------



## atvchick95 (Sep 17, 2007)

Heres a few different kind that would work 

http://www.costsaving2u.com/images/2 Pack Non-Flicker Auto Night Light.jpg


http://www.lakewoodconferences.com/direct/dbimage/50265054/Night_Light.jpg

I have on similar to this one in my bathroom for my son and daughter when they get up in the middle of the night, it's a nice night light just takes the fat xmas bulb type bulbs 


and I'm just throwing this one out there because I thought it was cool and never saw a night light like it before LOL 

http://www.ohgizmo.com/wp-content/uploads/2007/11/plasma_nightlight.jpg


----------



## Nutmeg (Jul 5, 2008)

Oh i love the last one !!  
hehehe.
THank you


----------



## atvchick95 (Sep 17, 2007)

your welcome 

I liked the last one too now every time i go to a store that sells night lights i'll be searching for it just because it's cool - - Hopefully it'll be too expensive for a night light - only way i won't buy it lol


----------



## Nutmeg (Jul 5, 2008)

Lol!
i would hope so too.
would be hard getting replacement bulbs too!


----------



## atvchick95 (Sep 17, 2007)

ah I didn't even think of that


----------



## Nutmeg (Jul 5, 2008)

Lol ^^
But in the mall not sure if you know spencers they have cool lightbulbs with designs i find intresting


----------



## Bea (Jul 26, 2007)

I just got a plain one from the supermarket, it plugs into a powerpoint and it has a sensor so it turns off if it's light and turns on once it gets dark. It's not a bright one either, which is good cause the tiels are in my room.


----------



## Nutmeg (Jul 5, 2008)

Thanks Bea.
 ill probably have a snoop around the stores or something.
Yes my tiel is going to be in my room too


----------

